
With PSD2 now being enforced in Europe, here's how to be compliant using Stripe - bsears
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/implement-3ds2-for-your-saas-using-stripe-billing-and-be-sca-compliant-for-pds2/
======
dementik
It seems that current situation is that SCA requirements are delayed to the
end of 2020.

